# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Putin video from NYE

## mekko

Can someone here make a sum-up what Putin saying on this video?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmcvYGRGEKY

----------


## MikeM

> Can someone here make a sum-up what Putin saying on this video?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmcvYGRGEKY

 This is his New Year's address to the nation. He sums up what happened in the past year, sets some goals for the next year, etc., everything in very abstract terms and round words of course...

----------


## mooman

i didnt know he was a black belt in judo cool

----------


## Sir Krist

yes he also wrote a book something like the art and history of judo. he I heard was ex spetsnaz general or something so this president can pull some massive stuff I bet. he may not look like it but he is a killing machine. lol

----------


## Dogboy182

> i didnt know he was a black belt in judo cool

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... ht=#133269 
No one ever listens to me.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> No one ever listens to me.

 Who said that?

----------


## Dogboy182

me =)!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> yes he also wrote a book something like the art and history of judo. he I heard was ex spetsnaz general or something so this president can pull some massive stuff I bet. he may not look like it but he is a killing machine. lol

 He is former KGB colonel and was working in Western Germany as the resident of Soviet Intelligence (KGB first department).

----------

